# Killer slugs!



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Well, that's one way to get back at a neighbor. From the headline, I was hoping the slugs did a little more damage but........

http://www.thelocal.se/26670/20100516/


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Some killer beer in shallow pans would take care of that killer slug problem.


----------

